# What kind of spider is this?



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Found this crawling around our garage.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

A Scary one. I hate spiders!


----------



## Oldsman67 (Mar 27, 2009)

A dead one if I had seen it!!!!!


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

Wolf Spider? Looks to be carrying its babies. Creepy...


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

That looks to me to be a Brown Recluse. what ever you dont dont let it bite you. their bite is very painful and the venom will eat away at your flesh. had a room mate when i was in the Air Force that got bit by one and the venom ate a hole in his shin about as wide as a dime and about a quarter inch deep. so be carful around it should it turn out to be Brown Recluse.

here's a link to one carrying a eggs sac like the one in your garage.
(you may need to copy and paste the link into your Browser)

http://images.whatsthatbug.com/images/dolomedes_eggsac_mary.jpge


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

if that is indeed a brown recluse, I think I would bomb my garage. Who knows how many are in there.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Don't know what kind it is but I know I wouldn't mess with it. look at size of his balls.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Lol Papaw. I think it is a wolf spider, It is too hairy to be a brown recluse.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

If you look at the pics of the actual Brown Recluse you will notice the Violin shaped marking on its body. That's how you identify a Brown Recluse. It's hard to tell from your pics but it could very well be one or it could be a common Wolf Spider which is harmless. The Brown Recluse as mentioned before can be quite dangerous and on some occasions even deadly. It is believed now that the Brown Recluse is responsible for many deaths once blamed on the Black Widow which is identified by the hour glass shape on her body. If you are able to positively identify it as a Brown Recluse I would definitely do some type of bombing. That egg sac she is carrying contains hundreds maybe even thousands of babies.

I knew all the documentaries I watch would come into use someday!!


----------



## glacier_dropsy (Mar 28, 2007)

The picture is too fuzzy for reliable spider ID. Brown recluse spiders (_Loxosceles reclusa_) Have three sets of 2 eye pairs.










Wolf spiders (_Lycosidae_) are much more common around here and have a different eye pattern, 8 total instead of 6.










Then you have the nursery web and fishing spiders, which can look similar. They can get pretty big, and often scare folks around the midwest. The females commonly carry the egg sac around as well.










The third group commonly has eyes as shown below, in 2 rows of four eyes.










If you get close enough to make an ID on a live spider by checking it's eyes, you are braver than me...


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

man I hate spiders.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

PapawSmith said:


> Don't know what kind it is but I know I wouldn't mess with it. look at size of his balls.


lol, this is probably one of the best post ever on this site!

I'm no spider expert but I really don't think it's a brown recluse.... unless they come in a mottled color pattern? 99% of the time when I see a spider in my place, I let'em live. That other 1% of the time is when my better half finds them and calls apon my spider execution skills


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Recluse or Wolf. Recluse are nasty buggers. They live in Ohio also. My Uncle Clayton was bit by one he has about a 6 inch chunk missing of his skin where they had to cut it out.


----------



## glacier_dropsy (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm 99.5% sure that is not a recluse. The cephalothorax (the front part) is not flat or round enough, my guess is a momma nursery web spider with her unborn kids. If you see her in a web with a bunch of young, leave em alone, they can be aggressive with the young in the nest.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

who cares what it is. It would see the bottom of my sneaker asap.


----------



## Mr. Smallie (Mar 25, 2005)

If it has (had?) a leg span between the width of a quarter and half dollar, I'd say its a type of wolf spider. Very common around Ohio.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I seen a wolf spider a few weeks back for the first time.. Scared the crap out of me..
It was no where near as big as that one.. Creepy looking things


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks a lot for all those pics of the spiders, especially the blown up pics. I know they will make me sleep better tonight!


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

That looks like a wolf spider.

Wolf spiders can and do bite. I had one in my gym shoe several years ago. I got bit two or three times before I took my shoe off and dumped him out. My middle toe swelled up like a light bulb. Then it turned black. I took the spider to the ER with me. I asked the ER doc "What kind of spider is it"? He replied "I dunno. I'd call it a big ass spider".

They kept me for observation after giving me a big shot of Benedryl and another big shot for tetanus. Their only concern was the skin on my toe splitting. I did lose the nail on my toe.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i hope you killed it. i dont hate spiders, but ive been bitten before and my elbow swelled up like a volleyball and hurt like hell. bit me while i was sleeping, i had a guy tell me it was a centipeed bite, but im going with spider. kill it and all it babys.


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats a nursery web spider. Definatley NOT a recluse or or a wolf. BOTH THE WOLF AND THE NURSERY CARRY THERE EGGS UNDER THERE ADOMEN. 
I got bit by a recluse about 13 yrs ago in our old pool house out back. Nastey business. Raider


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

PaPawSmith. Tooo Funny! Its definatley a Testiculus el' gonadus! ,lol Raider
Red yelled upstairs- 'What the heck is soo funny!"  Raider


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Fishman said:


> lol, this is probably one of the best post ever on this site!


agreed, and if it is a recluse kill that thing, i got bit by one last summer and my leg swelled about 3 times bigger than normal


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

The only good spider is a dead spider! Same with snakes!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I was bitten by a recluse a few years ago. I blew it off for a day or two. Big mistake. Ended up getting blood poisoning and had a hunk of meat about the size of a dime and half an inch deep taken out of my hand.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Time to break out the aerosol and Bic lighter and Napalm his behind.


----------



## nicholasburnsworth (Oct 23, 2007)

I think you have a Hobo Spider. NOT **** but Hobo! I live in a 160 year old farm house and have to spray for these in paticular because they will mess you up. I've been bitten probably 10 times in the last 4 years and they do to me what a brown recluse does to most others. I've had four or five rotting holes the size of a dime or larger that you will see two black holes toward the middle. One even got to be the size of a half dollar on the back of my thigh. I went to the hospital twice for it and after about 4-6 weeks it finally started to heal but has left a real nasty scar and very thin tissue. you can check them out at this web site.

http://www.hobospider.com/info/index.html


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

Not sure what kind of Spider it is, but I'd make it a FLAT one !!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

If it is a Brown Recluse is of the genus Strad or Amati ?


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

...bring me Solo and the Wookie....


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

nicholasburnsworth said:


> I think you have a Hobo Spider. NOT **** but Hobo! I live in a 160 year old farm house and have to spray for these in paticular because they will mess you up. I've been bitten probably 10 times in the last 4 years and they do to me what a brown recluse does to most others. I've had four or five rotting holes the size of a dime or larger that you will see two black holes toward the middle. One even got to be the size of a half dollar on the back of my thigh. I went to the hospital twice for it and after about 4-6 weeks it finally started to heal but has left a real nasty scar and very thin tissue. you can check them out at this web site.
> 
> http://www.hobospider.com/info/index.html




ive heard of the hobo spiders and they are no joke. but i thought they were a northwestern US spider


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Dead......Thanks for all the info on spiders tho.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

DON'T FOOL WITH THEM.
Here is a true story that happened to a friend of mine.

He saw the recluse in his garage a number of years ago & SQUISHED IT. As time went on (2/3 years) He kept on seeing more & more of them. Fast forward to the end of this story;

Finally his garage, both cars, boat became infested with them, to the point that his daughter (8yrs. old) got bit by one & had a *medical nightmare.* He did'nt fool around after that terrible nightmare. He hired a compoany (don't remember which?) that sealed his garage with the cars & boat inside & they fogged it with some kind of bomb that only a pro can get. Sealed it for 3 days with all doors open on the vehicle. Then they sprayed every nook & cranny in his car, boat, garage, loft. Then sprayed & maintained his garage & surrounding area including outside of his storage shed, house, just everything.

END OF STORY: He spent close to $600.00 for fogging etc., because his garage became a breeding ground for those spider. Not saying your is, but...................................

Don't even waste your time buying ANYTHING over the counter, it wont work!

If those spiders get established in a comfy home for themselves it can become a NIGHTMARE.

Nik


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

nicholasburnsworth said:


> I live in a 160 year old farm house and have to spray for these in paticular because they will mess you up. I've been bitten probably 10 times in the last 4 years and they do to me what a brown recluse does to most others.



I would have moved a long time ago...


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks Nick.....I will sleep well tonite


----------



## turkeymikey (Jul 3, 2008)

It is a Wolf Spider without question. Like mentioned the Brown Recluse has an dark hour glass shape on its back. The wolf is nocturnal and you can find them in trees after dark. You will see red eyes if you shine a flashlight in a tree. The are quite abundant in this part of the country. 

DON"T CLIMB A TREE DURING THE NIGHT....


----------



## skeetshooter (Apr 10, 2008)

I called John Goodman remain calm.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

killing spiders is bad Juju. best leave them alone. or at worse, catch them and throw them outside.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

The bad juju was under my foot and on the floor.........


----------

